# Chi posta dopo di me ...



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ha un culo stupendo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha un culo stupendo


Così sulla fiducia ? Che culo !!!!


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

3.0.?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Si ma voi dovete scrivere qualcosa per chi posta dopo di voi   Ve se deve spiega sempre tutto.

Chi posta dopo di me.........


stasera niente sesso.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

mò mò me lo segno
allegria, allegria


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me fa i rutti.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


>


hai scritto,
ti ha fatto un complimento


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha un culo stupendo


Grazie! me lo dicono sempre


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mo ve meno 

E' un gioco.

Dovete scrivere un post per quelli che postano dopo di voi. 

Chi posta dopo di me 

Esce con Lothar la settimana prossima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me fa i rutti.


chi posta dopo di me
porta a spasso il cane


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia fa i rutti.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo ve meno
> 
> E' un gioco.
> 
> ...


eh no non vale
quando ho scritto il tuo intervento
non c'era


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Flavia fa i rutti.


e tu le renzine
sta sera Ciccio ne fa di certe
che fra poco divento bionda


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia poi ci dici come è andata con Lothar ? 

Chi posta dopo di me me presta 6 o 7 mila euro a babbo morto


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me si inventerà un gioco meno scemo di questo!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

TUBARAO ci fa i dispetti. Allo Sculaccio, con il cane di Flavia, sciò!


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Flavia poi ci dici come è andata con Lothar ?
> 
> Chi posta dopo di me me presta 6 o 7 mila euro a babbo morto


FNCL.


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me di merita un bacio. [emoji4]


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

chi posta dopo di me è meraviglioso


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me di merita un bacio. [emoji4]


PRIMA!


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me si merita un bacio. [emoji4]


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me di merita un bacio. [emoji4]


grazie
chi posta dopo di me
vince alla lotteria


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie
> chi posta dopo di me
> vince alla lotteria


ma qualcuno di meraviglioso non c'è....?


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma qualcuno di meraviglioso non c'è....?


ovviamente io


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo ve meno
> 
> E' un gioco.
> 
> ...


Chi posta dopo di me può fare le pernacchie al tuba


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mo' cancello tutti i post fra me e quello di Lolapal  (Che bello essere il re )

Chi posta di me domani farà innamorare perdutamente JB di lei/lui. Un patatone amoroso che manco LSD :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ovviamente io


lo sapevo Flavietta:inlove:


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo' cancello tutti i post fra me e quello di Lolapal  (Che bello essere il re )
> 
> Chi posta di me domani farà innamorare perdutamente JB di lei/lui. Un patatone amoroso che manco LSD :rotfl::rotfl:


aspetta che fra poco
scrive Lhotar
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me pensa:" che culo mi sono salvata !!!!!"


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> FNCL.



Domani giro l'IBAN. Fai pure con comodo 


Chi posta dopo di me domani non lavora.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie! me lo dicono sempre


ah però!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Domani giro l'IBAN. Fai pure con comodo
> 
> 
> Chi posta dopo di me domani non lavora.


Chi posta dopo di me  rimane in ferie una settimana


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

quindi non lavoro....magari!!!


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Domani giro l'IBAN. Fai pure con comodo
> 
> 
> Chi posta dopo di me domani non lavora.


Chi posta dopo di me domani trova lavoro


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Domani giro l'IBAN. Fai pure con comodo
> 
> 
> Chi posta dopo di me domani non lavora.


Cacchio, rispondo subito! Prima ho aspettato un po'. Chi posta dopo di me mi porta la colazione a letto.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Io lavoro, Stark no. Io vado a dormire. Chi posta dopo di me mi segue.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

mi sto perdendo


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Teoricamente domani dovrei trovare lavoro.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io lavoro, Stark no. Io vado a dormire. Chi posta dopo di me mi segue.


aspè, dove te devo seguì???


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mi sto perdendo


Chi posta dopo di me ritrova stark


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ah però!!!


ho anch'io i miei punti forti:cooldue:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cacchio, rispondo subito! Prima ho aspettato un po'. Chi posta dopo di me mi porta la colazione a letto.


Potessi camminare a piedi nudi in mezzo ai tuoi gatti felpata come loro te la porterei, ma alle 6


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mi sto perdendo


Colpa del Tuba!

Chi posta dopo di me domani si sveglia con un bubbone enorme sul naso!!


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fanta mi porta la colazione a letto! Chi posta dopo di me mi da' anche l antibiotico al pipistrello (ah, questa in effetti non ve l avevo raccontata)


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me domani me presenta un'amica sua


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me gli presenta pure l'amico :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me domani me presenta un'amica sua


ti presento la lattaia
chi posta dopo di me
va in crociera


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

[SUP]Non alle 6 Fanta, io la faccio alle 5.45...alle 6 i rumori e la luce sono gia' diversi:sonar:[/SUP]


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me gli presenta pure l'amico :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bellissssima


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me viene a far il quarto/a con me, con l'amica di quella/o che ha postato dopo di me prima, e con l'amico di quello/a che ha postato dopo Fiammetta


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tutto puo' essere al mondo, ma che io possa andare in crociera e' dire tipo, che so?, che mangio i gatti...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me viene a far il quarto/a con me, con l'amica di quella/o che ha postato dopo di me prima, e con l'amico di quello/a che ha postato dopo Fiammetta


Chi posta dopo di me fa due conti che non c'ho capito un tubo ops tuba


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tutto puo' essere al mondo, ma che io possa andare in crociera e' dire tipo, che so?, che mangio i gatti...


ma su dai il capitano
è lo schetti un gran burlone
sai quante risate'?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Non dovete quotare, se volete commentare riferitevi


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me mena LDS


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

chi posta dopo di me
non deve quotare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me dorme all'istante


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

m'ero fermato a qualcuno che mi trovava
chi m'ha trovato?
Non mi dite er Tuba!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me dorme all'istante


 e ma che sfiga, avevo altri progetti :sbatti:  



chi posta dopo di me stanotte gli viene un brufolo sul naso :blank:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> m'ero fermato a qualcuno che mi trovava
> chi m'ha trovato?
> Non mi dite er Tuba!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si sei l'amico dell'amica :rotfl: chi posta dopo di me salva stark dal tuba :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sei l'amico dell'amica :rotfl: chi posta dopo di me salva stark dal tuba :rotfl:


Chi posta dopo di me spalma la crema sul brufolo di Fiammetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me spalma la crema sul brufolo di Fiammetta.


Che te possino :carneval: chi posta dopo di me mi paga una cena


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ma chiara s'è addormentata dopo aver scritto il post ?  funzione sonnifero


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> PRIMA!


:bacio:


Flavia ha detto:


> grazie
> chi posta dopo di me
> vince alla lotteria


:bacio:

chi posta dopo di me farà sogni d'oro


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che te possino :carneval: chi posta dopo di me mi paga una cena


la cena te la pago volentieri, michetta


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> la cena te la pago volentieri, michetta


Grazie  ricambio l'invito Chi posta dopo di me porta a cena me e lol :carneval:


----------



## BlackDay (22 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me va in bagno e si fa i gargarismi col colluttorio
(Per evitare di ammazzare col proprio alito il partner domani mattina)
:bleah::sorriso::carneval::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me va in bagno e si fa i gargarismi col colluttorio
> (Per evitare di ammazzare col proprio alito il partner domani mattina)
> :bleah::sorriso::carneval::carneval:


Caso mai di notte.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me va in bagno e si fa i gargarismi col colluttorio
> (Per evitare di ammazzare col proprio alito il partner domani mattina)
> :bleah::sorriso::carneval::carneval:


Hai vinto una cena offerta da te a me e lol


----------



## BlackDay (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caso mai di notte.


Di notte uno dorme difficilmente ci fa caso!


----------



## BlackDay (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai vinto una cena offerta da te a me e lol


Ahahhah ok!! Con piacere sei fortunata che non c'ho il braccino cortooo!!


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Di notte uno dorme difficilmente ci fa caso!



E vabbe'.   Prima di dormire puo' fare altro.  Anche se qui lo fanno una volta al mese.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ahahhah ok!! Con piacere sei fortunata che non c'ho il braccino cortooo!!


Io però ho lo stomaco piccolo


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ahahhah ok!! Con piacere sei fortunata che non c'ho il braccino cortooo!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però ho lo stomaco piccolo


Io mangio solo creakers e insalata... Black, ti è andata bene...


----------



## BlackDay (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E vabbe'.   Prima di dormire puo' fare altro.  Anche se qui lo fanno una volta al mese.


Ahahhahah "beati lorooo!!!!"


----------



## BlackDay (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io però ho lo stomaco piccolo





lolapal ha detto:


> Io mangio solo creakers e insalata... Black, ti è andata bene...


Meglio per me!!!!! Hihihihihi
ma vi piace il pesce??
che non sia sushi ma il pesce vero!!!


----------



## passante (23 Ottobre 2014)

comunque la verità è una: non sapete giocare


----------



## BlackDay (23 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> comunque la verità è una: non sapete giocare


:bleble:


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

chi posta dopo di me domani berrà Cros Parantoux - Henry Jayer 1990.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo' cancello tutti i post fra me e quello di Lolapal  (Che bello essere il re )
> 
> Chi posta di me domani farà innamorare perdutamente JB di lei/lui.* Un patatone amoroso che manco LSD* :rotfl::rotfl:



guarda che io sono già innamorato e promesso a nicka.....ti sei perso qualcosa in tua assenza.


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che io sono già innamorato e promesso a nicka.....ti sei perso qualcosa in tua assenza.


Ma ti rendi conto che anche trovassi un pretendente vero tu me lo fai scappare?!
E soprattutto...che opinione avrebbe poi la gente di me vedendo a chi mi accompagno?!?!?!


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che anche trovassi un pretendente vero tu me lo fai scappare?!
> E soprattutto...che opinione avrebbe poi la gente di me vedendo a chi mi accompagno?!?!?!


stai tranquilla che nessuna si è mai posta questo problema, al massimo è l'inverso.


----------



## Innominata (23 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> comunque la verità è una: non sapete giocare


Grande verità'!


----------



## ologramma (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E vabbe'.   Prima di dormire puo' fare altro.  Anche se qui lo fanno una volta al mese.


Se va bene ??


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me avrà una bella giornata. [emoji4] 

p.s. adoro questo giochino [emoji3]


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Chi*

Chi posta dopo di me c'ha er culo chiaccherato-


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2014)

questo giochino è una minchiata pazzesca.,andate a cancellarvi immediatamente


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me stasera mi avrà di fronte a tavola


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me c'ha er culo chiaccherato-


:racchia:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Minerva....*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hai er culo chiaccherato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E vabbe'.   Prima di dormire puo' fare altro.  Anche se qui lo fanno una volta al mese.


Tu quante?


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:hai er culo chiaccherato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se era maschio, era peggio :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


Quindi stasera vieni alla cena forumina?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quindi stasera vieni alla cena forumina?


posso avere un 'altra penitenza?


----------



## zanna (23 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere un 'altra penitenza?


Chi ha postato prima di me e chi dopo di me dovrà andare per tutta la giornata al :gabinetto:... per attacchi irrefenabili di squaraussss .... va bene come nuova penitenza ? Dimenticavo specchio riflesso


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

*STARK solo per te!*

chi posta dopo di me *e* va alla cena di questa sera dovrà fare un succhiotto a stark.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> chi posta dopo di me *e* va alla cena di questa sera dovrà fare un succhiotto a stark.


Preparate! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Preparate! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è fatta, ci vuole la testimonianza...
e fare il succhiotto a viola in macchina mentre guidi non vale.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è fatta, ci vuole la testimonianza...
> e fare il succhiotto a viola in macchina mentre guidi non vale.


Mi faccio fare la foto da viola :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi faccio fare la foto da viola :rotfl:


non dimenticarti le manette.....


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me se è OT me lo inculo


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me se è OT me lo inculo


Se facciamo a turni parlo di un bel film che ho visto ieri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Chi posta dopo di me e non fa battute verrà apprezzato dai suoi contemporanei


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me (e anche prima di me, in qualsiasi 3d) deve promettere che assolutamente non si cancellerà dal forum per i prossimi anni... :unhappy:


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me, dovrà diventare traditore senza essere stato tradito!


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

In che senso?


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me (e anche prima di me, in qualsiasi 3d) deve promettere che assolutamente non si cancellerà dal forum per i prossimi anni... :unhappy:



Io mai. A costo di iscrivermi sotto mentite spoglie. 

Deve esserci un virus comunque.  Eboli,   Legionella, cancella.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me, domani porta Tubarao a cena 

(Traccia e SImy voi non potete postare)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me, domani porta Tubarao a cena
> 
> (Traccia e SImy voi non potete postare)


:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


dove si va?:festa:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove si va?:festa:


E' proprio ammmmmore, ti citi da sola


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove si va?:festa:


Chi posta dopo di me, famo che saltiamo la cena e andiamo dritti in motel


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Aho


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me, famo che saltiamo la cena e andiamo dritti in motel



Ok ci vai con rew?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok ci vai con rew?


che amarezza


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

Che bello essere il re


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> che amarezza


Non sei pronta... ho dello zucchero di canna, se vuoi


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che bello essere il re


Re, ce vai co' Chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Re, ce vai co' Chiara




Chi posta dopo me e rew lo facciamo in tre.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo me e rew lo facciamo in tre.



Ciao

devo passare ...

mi disoriento subito ... 


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devo passare ...
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, ti mettiamo in mezzo legata :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ti mettiamo in mezzo legata :rotfl:



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 


aua ... fate piano ... 



sienne


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> ...


Pianissimo... Se poi ti piace ti puoi muovere


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pianissimo... Se poi ti piace ti puoi muovere



Ciao

sto mettendo le mani in avanti ... 
sondo ... sondo il terreno ... 

poi, fa attento te ... con due gatte ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Chi*

Chi posta dopo di me deve darmi il culo.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto mettendo le mani in avanti ...
> sondo ... sondo il terreno ...
> ...


È un problema terrificante di concentrazione. Già fatto, non lo ripeterei. A meno di avere molte ore a disposizione


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me deve darmi il culo.


basta che te lo prendi sta volta però


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SISI*



farfalla ha detto:


> basta che te lo prendi sta volta però



Ha vinto rewinde....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> basta che te lo prendi sta volta però


Farfie se vuoi cancello il post di rewindmee  Pagando.....ovviamente.

Chi posta dopo di me gli passo il numero di telefono Farfie


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie se vuoi cancello il post di rewindmee  Pagando.....ovviamente.
> 
> Chi posta dopo di me gli passo il numero di telefono Farfie


Eccomi...con il permesso di Lecter.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> È un problema terrificante di concentrazione. Già fatto, non lo ripeterei. A meno di avere molte ore a disposizione


cancella subito questo post:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Eccomi ahah


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> cancella subito questo post:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Perché???


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

oh, ma io tra le vostre fiamme non mi ci metto ... 


uno spritz?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perché???


ti sei messo tra me e oscuro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perché???



dovevi metterti fra me e sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie se vuoi cancello il post di rewindmee  *Pagando.....ovviamente.
> 
> *Chi posta dopo di me gli passo il numero di telefono Farfie


Certo
non può sfuggirmi anche questa volta
E che cavolo


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Certo
> non può sfuggirmi anche questa volta
> E che cavolo


SOno io quello che fugge vè?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SOno io quello che fugge vè?:rotfl:


Certo hai paura del più buono e timido del forum


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Certo hai paura del più buono e timido del forum



Certo,fra i primi 20 ricercati in italia e all'estero,per crimini di guerra,reati contro la persona,contro il patrimonio,contro la chiesa,contro gli animali,violenze,stupri,sodomizazioni sommarie,buono e timido?


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti sei messo tra me e oscuro


Mmmmh ahah


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dovevi metterti fra me e sienne


Ci stavo già... Ma oscuro è simpatico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,fra i primi 20 ricercati in italia e all'estero,per crimini di guerra,reati contro la persona,contro il patrimonio,contro la chiesa,contro gli animali,violenze,stupri,sodomizazioni sommarie,buono e timido?



*posti dietro di me* o devo affidarmi a lecter pure io?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo hai paura del* più buono e timido del forum*


Ma per piacere. 

Ho dato un'occhiata al sua rubrica telefonica: alla E ha Pablo Escobar, alla T ha Ivan Il Terribile, alla C Genny a Carogna.


Posta dopo di me finisce sulla rubrica telefonica del più buono e più timido del forum


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *posti dietro di me* o* devo affidarmi a lecter pure io*?


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *posti dietro di me* o devo affidarmi a lecter pure io?




CHiara ci ho un problemone..........


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me ci faccio tutto quello che chiede!!!


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me ci faccio tutto quello che chiede!!!


Pure le lasagne?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pure le lasagne?


A questo quanno me lo cacciate ?


----------



## rewindmee (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A questo quanno me lo cacciate ?


Dovevo chiedere le chiappe come oscuro?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dovevo chiedere le chiappe come oscuro?


Ma non l'hai mai visto il culo di Nicka ? 

Sembra disegnato con la matita da leonardo. Eddai l'ha visto mezzo forum (in foto ovvio) e non l'hai visto tu ? 

Da quando sei iscritto scusa ? 

Chi posta dopo di me, deve mettere un culo per avatar e tenerselo per almeno un'ora


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Pure le lasagne?


Si ma cor culo.....


----------



## drusilla (23 Ottobre 2014)

Evvai vedremo il culo di Oscu[emoji2]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma cor culo.....


Woooww finalmente un culetto come di comanda


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Woooww finalmente un culetto come di comanda


Dimmi dove e quando.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non l'hai mai visto il culo di Nicka ?
> 
> Sembra disegnato con la matita da leonardo. Eddai l'ha visto mezzo forum (in foto ovvio) e non l'hai visto tu ?
> 
> ...



subito dopo o dopo e basta? 

ma quale culo di Nicka, l'unica che ha messo il culo in vista qui è stata la sottoscritta


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi dove e quando.....



Ciao

aspetta, non correre ... 
prima un po' di balsamo a quei peli tesi e riccioluti 
non spaventarmi Fiammetta ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aspetta, non correre ...
> prima un po' di balsamo a quei peli tesi e riccioluti
> ...


Ma quali peli...ne ho pochissimi.....!


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali peli...ne ho pochissimi.....!


in ogni caso quando lo pubblichi avvisami che stacco per un po'!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi dove e quando.....


 Non lo so dove ... Hai detto che lo mostravi


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> subito dopo o dopo e basta?
> 
> ma quale culo di Nicka, l'unica che ha messo il culo in vista qui è stata la sottoscritta


E dire che lo hai pure visto...me misera...


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me gli verso un calice del bianchello che sto bevendo adesso e gli offro una ciotola di taralli al finocchio, così si rovina la cena insieme a me...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che lo hai pure visto...me misera...


io ero assente


----------



## passante (23 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me gli verso un calice del bianchello che sto bevendo adesso e gli offro una ciotola di taralli al finocchio, così si rovina la cena insieme a me...


 eccomi 

approfitto per dire che mentite sapendo di mentire, è ovvio che il culo più bello del forum sia il mio. 

e chi posta dopo di me gli viene lo squaraus


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie! me lo dicono sempre


ah sì?

Siamo come s. Tommaso però!


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io ero assente


Tu hai visto altro!!!


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che lo hai pure visto...me misera...


dagli uno schiaffo morale e faccelo vedere di nuovo!


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah sì?
> 
> Siamo come s. Tommaso però!


ecchisenefrega!:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu hai visto altro!!!


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchisenefrega!:rotfl:


una cosa bella va condivisa.. egoista!


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> approfitto per dire che mentite sapendo di mentire, è ovvio che il culo più bello del forum sia il mio.
> 
> e chi posta dopo di me gli viene lo squaraus


:inlove:

ora non so cosa capiterà a zadig... che cos'è mai lo "squaraus"?


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> una cosa bella va condivisa.. egoista!


le mie cose belle sono per chi dimostra di essere speciale


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> ora non so cosa capiterà a zadig... che cos'è mai lo "squaraus"?


io lo so!
Ma ho già provveduto con un limone.
Intero.


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> le mie cose belle sono per chi dimostra di essere speciale


allora mettilo in naftalina, nell'attesa!


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> allora mettilo in naftalina, nell'attesa!


...guarda che in naftalina si conserva bene


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> io lo so!
> Ma ho già provveduto con un limone.
> Intero.


Te sai un sacco di cose...
Chi posta dopo di me ne sa una più di zadig... [emoji4]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che lo hai pure visto...me misera...



Ah si parlava di QUEL culo 
Spettacolo!


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah si parlava di QUEL culo
> Spettacolo!


Mica cotiche!!!


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


>


L'ombelico!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me si prenota per un TSO.


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me si prenota per un TSO.


lo farei pure, ma mi manca la materia in cui farlo...


----------



## aristocat (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me si bekka questa dedica
tò mò :sonar:
[video=youtube;GtkJkCMKBQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkJkCMKBQw[/video]


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me si bekka questa dedica
> tò mò :sonar:
> [video=youtube;GtkJkCMKBQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtkJkCMKBQw[/video]


ma grazie!
lovvo lovvo gli u2
a chi posta dopo di me
gli offro il caffè


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me mi spiega x favore che succede ché nn riesco a leggere tutto e nn ci sto a capì niente...


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me mi regala la casa che ho visto oggi pomeriggio!!!


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me mi spiega x favore che succede ché nn riesco a leggere tutto e nn ci sto a capì niente...


All'improvviso il forum sta stretto a qualcuno, poi a cascata tutti trovano difetti, o si cancellano perche' si e' cancellato un altro,  anche se l'altro scrive un post  ogni  tre mesi e di difficile interpretazione. Da Normale di Pisa.

Un po' come le pulizie di primavera quando ti viene il raptus e butti tutto, poi l'inverno dopo cerchi un maglione caldo  e, mannaggia, l'hai buttato.  

Tu non lasciarci., Guai a te.

Come va piuttosto con marito?


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me mi regala la casa che ho visto oggi pomeriggio!!!


E no cara. Ne ho gia'  sistemate due , tra poco la terza, l'ultima, poi mi resteranno gli spiccioli.

Al  massimo posso darti  consigli sui mutui ahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me mi regala la casa che ho visto oggi pomeriggio!!!


Racconta


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> All'improvviso il forum sta stretto a qualcuno, poi a cascata tutti trovano difetti, o si cancellano perche' si e' cancellato un altro,  anche se l'altro scrive un post  ogni  tre mesi e di difficile interpretazione. Da Normale di Pisa.
> 
> Un po' come le pulizie di primavera quando ti viene il raptus e butti tutto, poi l'inverno dopo cerchi un maglione caldo  e, mannaggia, l'hai buttato.
> 
> ...


Grazie Disi [emoji4] 
Nn lascio, no... domani sul treno forse posto un aggiornamento...

Che palle, comunque...


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Racconta


Dico solo che spero sia trattabile...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dico solo che spero sia trattabile...


Sei scaramantica


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei scaramantica


No...è che ho paura sia poco trattabile...e dovremmo scedere di una trentina di mila euri... vero è che il periodo è nefasto per vendere e quindi forse accettano!! 
Comunque villetta a schiera con taverna, mansarda e 3 camere da letto!  
Oltre a giardino!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...è che ho paura sia poco trattabile...e dovremmo scedere di una trentina di mila euri... vero è che il periodo è nefasto per vendere e quindi forse accettano!!
> Comunque villetta a schiera con taverna, mansarda e 3 camere da letto!
> Oltre a giardino!


Carina  Non so come sia a Bologna e dintorni, qui da me le vendite immobiliari sono pressoché bloccate


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...è che ho paura sia poco trattabile...e dovremmo scedere di una trentina di mila euri... vero è che il periodo è nefasto per vendere e quindi forse accettano!!
> Comunque villetta a schiera con taverna, mansarda e 3 camere da letto!
> Oltre a giardino!



Al 90%  accetteranno.  Dipende dalla voglia di vendere che hanno.  30 mila euro
 Su una villetta sono messi in conto. :up:

Tu aspetta.


----------



## Nicka (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Al 90%  accetteranno.  Dipende dalla voglia di vendere che hanno.  30 mila euro
> Su una villetta sono messi in conto. :up:
> 
> Tu aspetta.


È stata completamente ristrutturata 3 anni fa...per questo dubito ci sia molta trattativa...solo la mansarda è al grezzo, ma ci sono già tutti gli attacchi per riscaldamento e bagno!


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È stata completamente ristrutturata 3 anni fa...per questo dubito ci sia molta trattativa...solo la mansarda è al grezzo, ma ci sono già tutti gli attacchi per riscaldamento e bagno!


tu mandaci Oscuro a trattare.   secondo me ne esce fuori uno sconto bello grosso


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me lo banno per OT


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Pusillanimi! Nessuno risponde.
Tuba, bannami!!!
Vi ricorderò con affetto, addio!


----------



## Innominata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me e' pregato di augurarmi buongiorno e di riuscire ad attraversare indenne piazza san giovanni


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È stata completamente ristrutturata 3 anni fa...per questo dubito ci sia molta trattativa...solo la mansarda è al grezzo, ma ci sono già tutti gli attacchi per riscaldamento e bagno!


Quando ho acquistato la mia avevo il venditore che per motivi sentimentali  aveva fretta di vendere, mi ha fatto un prezzo veramente stracciato considerando che era pressoché nuova e con un giardino già allestito compreso gazebo, tavolo in ceramica e piccola dependance ad uso cucina per mangiare sotto il gazebo senza dover rientrare in casa. Talvolta pure l'emotività viene incontro. Buongiorno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando ho acquistato la mia avevo il venditore che per motivi sentimentali  aveva fretta di vendere, mi ha fatto un prezzo veramente stracciato considerando che era pressoché nuova e con un giardino già allestito compreso gazebo, tavolo in ceramica e piccola dependance ad uso cucina per mangiare sotto il gazebo senza dover rientrare in casa. Talvolta pure l'emotività viene incontro. Buongiorno



E ancora non mi hai invitato per una grigliata? 

Buongiorno bellezza


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me deve mangiarsi un cucchiaio di burro intero!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E ancora non mi hai invitato per una grigliata?
> 
> Buongiorno bellezza


Già ho anche il barbecue !!!!  sei invitata Ciao bellezza


----------



## aristocat (25 Ottobre 2014)

Buongiorno  Chi posta dopo di me può scegliere uno tra questi caffé


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2014)

Espresso! Grazie ari, sempre gentile e raffinata


----------



## Nicka (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando ho acquistato la mia avevo il venditore che per motivi sentimentali  aveva fretta di vendere, mi ha fatto un prezzo veramente stracciato considerando che era pressoché nuova e con un giardino già allestito compreso gazebo, tavolo in ceramica e piccola dependance ad uso cucina per mangiare sotto il gazebo senza dover rientrare in casa. Talvolta pure l'emotività viene incontro. Buongiorno


La cosa che mi fa ben sperare è che loro sono già in trasferimento nella nuova che hanno acquistato...quindi sicuramente prima vendono meglio è!  E davvero anche qui il mercato è completamente fermo...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa ben sperare è che loro sono già in trasferimento nella nuova che hanno acquistato...quindi sicuramente prima vendono meglio è!  E davvero anche qui il mercato è completamente fermo...


Ecco una buona motivazione perché cercare di vendere prima possibile


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta hai mangiato un cucchiaio di burro?
Chi posta dopo di me deve tagliarsi una camicia o una maglia vecchia di max 6 mesi.


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me trovasse l'amore proprio stasera


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me trovasse l'amore proprio stasera



In TV?


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In TV?


 quello in tv mi sa che lo troviamo insieme disi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> quello in tv mi sa che lo troviamo insieme disi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Almeno non dobbiamo farci belle, non sbagliamo a parlare, non ci tradira' mai.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

Chi posta dopo di me viene insieme a me da Fiammetta.

Anche quello dopo ancora.

Anche quello dopo dopo.

Anche quello dopo dopo dopo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me viene insieme a me da Fiammetta.
> 
> Anche quello dopo ancora.
> 
> ...


Fateme sapè!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me viene insieme a me da Fiammetta.
> 
> Anche quello dopo ancora.
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Fateme sapè!!


Ecco vedi un po' ma non dovevi esser qui ? ( sono distratta )


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi posta dopo di me viene insieme a me da Fiammetta.
> 
> Anche quello dopo ancora.
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Fateme sapè!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi un po' ma non dovevi esser qui ? ( sono distratta )


eccomi presente, però Fiammi
porto anche la belva, va bene?


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

e ci sono pure io
quindi 3 donne e 2 uomini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e ci sono pure io
> quindi 3 donne e 2 uomini


non ho capito perché dovete sempre escludermi, e sì che sono stata la prima a sollecitare l'invito 

chi si dimentica di me come stark stasera mangiasse solo un'insalatina SCONDITA :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io son qua  chi si muove vi aspetto


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io son qua  chi si muove vi aspetto


i primi 20 che postano dopo di me vengono a casa di fiammetta con altri 20 amici e l'autobus lo guida la Matraini:carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Voglio il posto vicino al finestrino


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

chi posta dopo di me, sale sul pulmino
ma solo se prima ha cucinato ravioli


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io vi Posso cucinare i cappelletti


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io vi Posso cucinare i cappelletti


a me piace un pò tutto
sono una buona forchetta
Ciccio pure
io porto la mia torta capovolta


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> a me piace un pò tutto
> sono una buona forchetta
> Ciccio pure
> io porto la mia torta capovolta


Sai che non l'ho mai fatta !!!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

io so solo magnà


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io so solo magnà


Bene! :up:


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che non l'ho mai fatta !!!


ma no, non ci credo
è di una facilità estrema


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no, non ci credo
> è di una facilità estrema


Immagino ma non l'ho mai provata Io sono più per i dolci al cucchiaio


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immagino ma non l'ho mai provata Io sono più per i dolci al cucchiaio


a me basta alzare la glicemia
anche se preferisco il salato


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io so solo magnà


te piacesseno no....tu invece dovrai cantare Pupo e come prima canzone "Gelato al cioccolato".....e vedi di farlo sennò fermiamo l'
autobus al ritorno e te la fai a piedi fino a Roma


----------

